# Light duty lift top coffee table mechanism



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Coming out with a lift top coffee table. The style is shaker-ish. Not a lot of weight. I got a mech off of Amazon. Works good except the mech is too stiff and it's hard to close.

Anyone have any experience with something lighter tension?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

well probably not, i made a lift top coffee table from a wine barrell and got mine on amazon also,probably the same one.it is stiff but you dont want it crashing down unintentionally.my top weighed about 20 pounds.works great though.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

What is making it stiff? Does it have a spring or gas spring or is it friction? Would it be possible to switch out the springs for slightly weaker ones?


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Wonder if the spring needs to be broken in some


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Gas shock absorber.

Have tried taking them off, one off, using springs instead, helper springs.

Nothing really worked. Was hoping someone ran into this before.

I understand about what goes up must come down deal. This is just a pretty small top, 19×36 4/4 oak


----------

